# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Σεπόλια scan

## Coursaros

Είμαι καινουργιος στο awmn. Θέλω να μάθω εαν υπαρχει κανεις από Σεπόλια, για να μπορεσω να συνδεθώ. Αύριο θα κάνω δοκιμή για λήψη σήματος με τον laptop. Το κακο είναι ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές ψηλές πολυκατοικίες και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι δυνατόν να πιάσω καλό σήμα (εαν πιάσω). Μένω 200 μέτρα από τον 'Αγιο Μελέτη προς την πλευρά του Μετρό για ευκολία.

----------


## robotech_

Καλώς μας ήρθες.Καταχώρησε το στίγμα σου στη WiND, δες τι υπάρχει τριγύρω και κάνε και ένα scan δεις τι πιάνεις...

----------


## Coursaros

Σήμερα εκανα ενα scan στην ταρατσα και βρηκα καποιον rus 54 προς λοφο σκουζε. Ταχυτητα 11mbps. δεν καταφερα να δω διευθυνση. ξερει κανενας ποιος ειναι και αν ανηκει στο awmn;

----------


## ice

Αν εκανες μονο με το laptop σου αρα την εσωτερικη κεραια σου ε τοτε επιασες καποιον στην πολυκατοικια .

Πρεπει να γινει σκαν με καλη και εξωτερικη κεραια .

----------


## nicolouris

Ζήτησε δανεικό εξοπλισμό για σκαν, κάποιος θα μπορεί να σου δώσει.
Του awmn οι συνδέσεις είναι μόνο αυτές που έχουν ssid awmn-xxxx

----------


## Coursaros

Η επόμενη αναζητηση θα γίνει με εξωτερική κεραία. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Coursaros

Γεια σας και πάλι. Αυτή την φορά ψάχνω για εξοπλισμο για scan και βοήθεια για να το πραγματοποιήσω. Οποιος μπορεί ας απαντήσει ή ας μου στείλει ένα μήνυμα. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## johny_sketo

Καλώς ήρθες και από εμένα.




> Καταχώρησε το στίγμα σου στη WiND, δες τι υπάρχει τριγύρω και κάνε και ένα scan δεις τι πιάνεις...


Πριν το scan τα άλλα τα έκανες;;;Node id???Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο στην αρχή.  ::

----------


## Coursaros

Το ΝοdID είναι Coursaros (#8542) περιοχή Σεπόλια. Τι άλλα αναφέρεις; Ενα scan που είχα κάνει πριν αρκετό καιρό μου βρήκε μόνο τον yang (#6830) με τον οποίο δυστυχώς δεν έχω οπτική επαφή.

----------


## kakis

> Ζήτησε δανεικό εξοπλισμό για σκαν, κάποιος θα μπορεί να σου δώσει.
> Του awmn οι συνδέσεις είναι μόνο αυτές που έχουν ssid awmn-xxxx


Μπορεί να είναι και awmn-xxxxx

----------


## Coursaros

Ναι ρε σεις, αυτό το ξέρω γιαυτό και αναφέρω τον κόμβο που βρηκα κοντά μου με το σκαν.

----------


## Papatrexas

Θανάση Καλησπέρα,

είδα και τις φωτογραφίες σου που έχεις καταχωρήσει στο Wind
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8542

αλλά ομολογουμένως σκούρα τα πράγματα, από παντού είσαι Θαμμένος από Πολυκατοικίες!
Δεν ξέρω τι θα πουν και οι συνφορουμίτες..

Το 802.11b βέβαια περνάει από ντουβάρια, αλλά για να δεις μέλλον μάλλον θα πρέπει να σηκώσεις Ιστό με κεφαλαίο "Ι".. μπαίνοντας σε μεγάλες περιπέτειες. Ή αν έχεις πρόσβαση σε κάποια διπλανή πολυκατοικία να στηθείς εκεί.

Και εγώ στην ίδια περίπου κατάσταση είμαι, χαρακτηριστικό της περιοχής με της πολυκατοικίες που όλο δίδονται προς αντιπαροχή και ανέγερση όλο και ψηλότερων, αλλά είμαι τυχερός να έχω κάποια ανοίγματα.

Οπτική επαφή μάλλον δεν έχουμε, εγώ να φανταστείς είμαι δίπλα στο Λόφο Σκουζέ, κάτω από τον Αγ. Αιμιλιανό, απέναντι από το SuperMarket Metro αν γνωρίζεις...
Έχεις έρθει σε κάποιο meeting, στο Σύλλογο ίσως κάθε Τετάρτη?

----------


## jpeppas

Καλημέρα και από μένα.

Από ότι βλέπω στο wind, είμαστε στην ίδια ευθεία (Αγχιάλου-Σωζοπόλεως) και σχετικά κοντά (500μ)

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πιάσεις το AP μου (awmn-8245-AP)

----------


## Coursaros

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση απάντησης.Δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν έχω adsl, και παλεύω με τον ΟΤΕ επί 1 1/2 μήνα να βγάλω άκρη.

Papatrexas: Καλό θα ήταν να μου πείς που γίνεται η συνάντηση των μελών της περιοχής, έτσι ώστε να τα πούμε από κοντά .Γνωρίζω το supermarket Μετρό,καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να βάλεις μερικές φωτό για να δω,αρχικά οπτικά που πέφτεις.

jpeppas:Scan δεν έχω κάνει νεότερο, γιατί θέλω να δανειστώ εξοπλισμό για καλύτερο scan, για να δω τι πιάνω, εάν πιάνω, και φυσικά γιατί χρειάζομαι βοήθεια.Πάντως θα πρέπει να τα πούμε και μαζί, εάν γίνεται να συναντηθούμε Papatrexas-jpeppas-coursaros, για να έχουμε μια καλύτερη εικόνα.
Πάντως από το wind, με τον κόμβο σου, μου δείχνει ότι έχουμε οπτική επαφή.Για έλεγξε το και εσύ. Εγώ να φανταστείς έφτασα στο σημείο να κόβω βόλτες, Κωνσταντινουόλεως-Αγίου Μελετίου για να εντοπίσω τον κόμβο σου σύμφωνα με τις φωτογραφίες σου. Παρολίγο να με περάσουν για τρομοκράτη!  ::  

Οποιαδήποτε συνφορουμίτικη βόηθεια-ιδέα, ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## jpeppas

Ναί, ίσως θα ήταν καλό να ξανακάνουμε μια συνεύρεση.

Κάλεσμα λοιπόν για την άλλη Κυριακή -> Wireless / Inet

----------


## Coursaros

Σε ποιο σημείο βρίσκεται. Και τι ώρα εαν ειναι να βρεθούμε. Την άλλη Κυριακή πιστεύω να μπορώ για καμιά ωρίτσα

----------


## Coursaros

Ενημέρωση. Ψάχνω εξοπλισμό για scan

----------


## Coursaros

Ενημέρωση, αναζήτηση εξοπλισμού για scan

----------


## θανάσης

Μετά από 4 χρόνια που το θυμήθηκες ??

----------


## klarabel

Ψάχνει μόνο σε δίσεκτα.

----------


## Coursaros

Χαχαχα, όχι και έτσι βρε παιδιά. Εντάξει το επόμενο το έχω προγραμματίσει για το 2016!  :: 
Να δω θα βρεθεί κανείς να κάνω αυτό το έρημο scan!

----------


## θανάσης

*συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει*

----------


## Coursaros

εχω έρθει σε επικοινωνία με τους γειτονικούς κόμβους, αλλά δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση ακόμα από κανέναν.
Ξέθαψα το θέμα γιατί ο χάρτης του awmn στην περιοχή μου άλλαξε και μαλλον έχω οπτική επαφή με 2 από αυτούς (zikos #18806 & ozon #15910 ) . Παλιότερα που είχαμε κανει μια συζήτηση με τα παιδιά (yang 6830 & Wizard 8245) είχαμε καταλήξει ότι η σύνδεση ήταν αδύνατη λόγο μη οπτικής επαφής
Οπότε χρειάζομαι εξοπλισμό για λεπτομερές σκαν για να διαπιστώσω κατά πόσο μπορώ να συνδεθώ ή όχι

----------


## klarabel

> εχω έρθει σε επικοινωνία με τους γειτονικούς κόμβους, αλλά δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση ακόμα από κανέναν.
> Ξέθαψα το θέμα γιατί ο χάρτης του awmn στην περιοχή μου άλλαξε και μαλλον έχω οπτική επαφή με 2 από αυτούς (zikos #18806 & ozon #15910 ) . Παλιότερα που είχαμε κανει μια συζήτηση με τα παιδιά (yang 6830 & Wizard 8245) είχαμε καταλήξει ότι η σύνδεση ήταν αδύνατη λόγο μη οπτικής επαφής
> Οπότε χρειάζομαι εξοπλισμό για λεπτομερές σκαν για να διαπιστώσω κατά πόσο μπορώ να συνδεθώ ή όχι


1. Γειτονικούς κόμβους μπορεί να βλέπεις αλλά να μην έχουν ελεύθερο if ή δυνατότητα για άλλο λίνκ.
2. Οπτική μπορεί να έχεις με άλλους που οπτικά δεν τους "βλέπεις", γιατί μπορεί να είναι 2-3 χιλόμετρα μακριά.
3. Οπως φαίνεται και στην wind, είσαι όντως "κλεισμένος" απο πολυκατοικίες τριγύρω, υπάρχει όμως ένα άνοιγμα στην ευθεία του δρόμου στην κάτω δεξιά φωτό, όπου μπορεί να βλέπεις κάποιον που δεν έχει Access Point αλλά να μπορείτε να βγάλετε λίνκ.
Ειναι λίγο πολυσύνθετο το όλο θέμα, αν όμως το ψάξεις σίγουρα θα βρείς λύση. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση σου εύχομαι να βρείς 1-2 γειτονικά λίνκ και να κάνετε μια αρχή, ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να ξαναποστάρεις το 2016. ::

----------

